

For New Yorkers - a post-Sandy subway/bus planner using open data. - untog
http://sandytransit.alastair.is/opentripplanner-webapp

======
agentq
this is pretty neat! one quick thing -- 40th and 8th ave -> grand central:
suggests S grand central -> 53rd and park: suggests 6 40th and 8th -> 53rd and
park: some crazy sequence of bus routes.

[http://sandytransit.alastair.is/opentripplanner-
webapp/index...](http://sandytransit.alastair.is/opentripplanner-
webapp/index.html#/submit&fromPlace=40.756468,-73.991129&toPlace=40.759767,-73.972322&mode=TRANSIT,WALK&min=QUICK&maxWalkDistance=420&walkSpeed=1.341&time=11:33pm&date=Thu)
Nov 01 2012 21:26:37 GMT-0400 (Eastern Daylight
Time)&arriveBy=false&itinID=1&wheelchair=false&preferredRoutes=&unpreferredRoutes=

